

Epic Browser – Chrome fork focused on privacy - cmdrtaco
http://epicbrowser.com

======
spolu
Always love to see some innovation in the Browser space! You say no third
party cookies. At all? That means no more facebook like, no more twitter
share? Can we white-list third-party cookies that we accept?

------
metastart
I'm the founder of Hidden Reflex, the creator of Epic...please do post your
comments as you get a chance to use Epic! Our mission is to build a browser
built on chromium that protects your privacy to the maximum extent possible
without "breaking the internet". Tell us what you think, thanks!

------
metastart
@tejus thanks! @mknits thanks & nice tagline!! @spolu you can whitelist sites
to allow third-party cookies via the "umbrella button" at the top right for
particular sites. FB like & twitter shares should still work -- you may be
asked to log into the respective sites.

~~~
mknits
I remember when Epic browser was Firefox based; used to hang a lot. But had
very nice features - India specific.

Could you try to implement those features now also?

Please provide users a link to full-size download. Otherwise it would be a big
turn-off.

------
tommyd79
Finally! Nice to see browsers working towards maintaining privacy, rather than
doing what's in the best interest of advertisers. I was shocked to see AdBlock
Plus is planning on charging big advertisers a fee to not block some of their
ads.

------
mknits
Reddit discussion:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/1lut4v/here_comes_a...](http://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/1lut4v/here_comes_a_chromium_based_browser_focused_on/)

------
mknits
Absolutely stunning. No browser comes close to what you offer. Great work.

Your tagline should be - The Most Privacy-Conscious Browser On the Earth.

------
tejus
wow, this is amazing! Been using it for the last half-hour, and it's been a
fantastic experience so far. Kudos!

